# E&J brushes



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

After a certain brush manufacturer told me they are currently selling _too many brushes _in my area I reached out to E&J/Whizz (thanks pacman) to see if they would be interested in expanding their market out west. The rep was very enthusiastic and sent me a box full of E&J and Whizz items to test out. Got to say these are awesome brushes. Sorry I have only a close up of the GenX brush for now, gave the rest out as samples already.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> After a certain brush manufacturer told me they are currently selling _too many brushes _in my area I reached out to E&J/Whizz (thanks pacman) to see if they would be interested in expanding their market out west. The rep was very enthusiastic and sent me a box full of E&J and Whizz items to test out. Got to say these are awesome brushes. Sorry I have only a close up of the GenX brush for now, gave the rest out as samples already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98929
> ...


Those GenX brushes are the best! I actually switched from Corona to them and that's saying a lot. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Have been ordering some new brushes every once in a while and have a decent selection of E&J going. Really love these short handle E&Js.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Have been ordering some new brushes every once in a while and have a decent selection of E&J going. Really love these short handle E&Js.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102237
> ...


Are the short handles selling to DIY customers primarily or to pro painters? They don't sell well at all here, in fact Lowe's had to put most of the ones they had on clearance.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Are the short handles selling to DIY customers primarily or to pro painters? They don't sell well at all here, in fact Lowe's had to put most of the ones they had on clearance.


I only carry the 2" short handles I only have a box or two at a time so not deeply invested in them and I would rather have them then not. Pro's mostly the 2" gen Y as I try to subconsciously steer diwhy's towards 2.5 A/S. I have only been carrying them for 6 months so not a lot of feedback yet except that I will continue to carry common size wooster. 3" firm and extra firm wooster A/S are my best selling brushes.


----------

